

Rap Genius Drops Co-Founder Following Elliot Rodger Manifesto Annotations - ckelly
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/26/rap-genius-co-founder-resigns-following-elliot-rodger-manifesto-annotations/

======
sergiotapia
What was going through this guys head when he decided to write these things?
To blow it all over some stupid little quip (and not even interesting to
boot!).

~~~
tatalegma
I'm guessing he was/is on drugs. He's openly talked about using vyvanse and
adderall, so he might have been on those and/or other substances. I've
generally assumed he was high any time I hear about the dumb shit he does or
says.

------
yalogin
I feel bad for the people who are forced to work for that company. When the
market for software engineers is this good why would you keep working there?

~~~
derwiki
Forced?

------
ameoba
We're talking about a website that provides commentary on rap music. You can
find things far more misogynistic and tasteless than this idiot's manifesto
without even trying. How is talking about a mass murderer off limits while
lyrics glorifying violence are the site's bread & butter?

~~~
tatalegma
Rap music is art (make believe, in case that's not clear), and this was real.
This guy literally went on a killing spree and killed multiple people, and the
manifesto was his, well, manifesto. And the co-founder who was axed was
praising little pieces of the killer's writing. Totally inappropriate.

OK, now that's the basic part of why it was wrong. Now why it was _really_
wrong is that the co-founder was trying to use the killing spree to bring
traffic to his site. Lots of people are going to be googling about this
killer, lots would be googling his manifesto, so I think the co-founder was
trying to make sure his site would come up when they did so. Pretty scummy.

Basically, the context of this being the hate filled manifesto of a guy who
just killed people is why.

------
amagumori
rapgenius definitely seems to be a hotbed of silicon valley brogrammer
culture.

~~~
bruceb
It is in NYC.

